# Fmr Zimbabwe army couple loses appeals to stay in Canada



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2019)

This from The _National Post_, shared with the usual "fair dealing" caveats under the Copyright Act ...


> *Zimbabwe couple complicit in crimes against humanity for serving in Mugabe's army lose bid to stay in Canada*
> 
> _Richard Tapambwa served in the Zimbabwean National Army for about 20 years; his wife, Stensia Tapambwa, served for about 16 years_
> 
> ...


----------

